# Reminiscing today



## Pappy (Apr 10, 2017)

I was going through some things that have been stored for a long time. After mom died in 83, she gave me several boxes to look through. Thought you might enjoy reminiscing along with me. Feel free to add your thoughts and photos too.

The old garment was the gown I was baptized in. Hum...it's 79 years old. 

The next is me, in the striped shirt, and the mystery kid. I have no idea who the heck he is.

Last, is my two grandmothers in front of the Eagle hotel, now a gas station, looks like 1940s.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2017)

Very nice photos Pappy!


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 10, 2017)

You sure were a handsome fellow, Pappy.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 10, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> You sure were a handsome fellow, Pappy.



Ah shucks, had hair and everything.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 10, 2017)

Pappy, I like nothing better than old photos. Love the photos and the gown.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 10, 2017)

Mahalo for sharing.  We can all enjoy your reminiscing!


----------



## Pam (Apr 10, 2017)

Love the photos, Pappy!  I too still have my Christening gown packed away somewhere.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 10, 2017)

These are my Mom's bunny slippers,way over 85 years old. She said they were allowed to bring them to school on cold winter days and warm them by the pot bellied stove in the classroom. The wooden chain my Grandpa carved,it is all in one piece.He carried a pocket knife and was always carving something. The dollar bill is the first one my Dad ever earned.He carried it in his wallet until the day he died.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 10, 2017)

Aw Ruth. These are great memories. Thanks for adding photos.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 11, 2017)

I love going through old pictures of my family and the memories they bring back. How I wish we could turn back time and get to relive those days.

 My Mom Dad and my older brother and sister and me hugging my Dad.

Summer vacation


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 11, 2017)

You are so cute, Sassycakes.  Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 11, 2017)

This was my grandmothers songbook. Her name is on the top. We use to have family sing-a-longs and she played the piano.


----------



## Callie (Apr 29, 2017)

I thoroughly enjoyed all the photos and the explanations. Thanks to all, so very much for sharing.


----------



## jujube (Apr 30, 2017)

What great pictures!  Anybody want to come over and help me sort several thousand old pictures?


----------



## AprilT (Apr 30, 2017)

Funny how reminiscing made me stop on this one, I was doing some of that and just happen to that earlier today I had found an old photo of my great-grandfather but I can't upload it from the article, I did try to no avail.  The photo is one where he was visiting the white house when he was already into his 90's.

I can only link to the photo, I will get in touch with the woman in the photo to see if she has a hard copy and try to post it at some other time.  But if you want to see it, try the link.  It will be the photo on the left.   Oh and he's pictured with Nixon in one of the pictures.

http://mrgeorgeblack.org/


----------



## Callie (Apr 30, 2017)

Still trying to figure out all the reply buttons..


----------



## Callie (Apr 30, 2017)

> The dollar bill is the first one my Dad ever earned.He carried it in his wallet until the day he died.



Hi Ruth, does the dollar bill still have a legible series date? (bottom right of Washington's picture)

That wooden chain is amazing!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2017)

AprilT said:


> Funny how reminiscing made me stop on this one, I was doing some of that and just happen to that earlier today I had found an old photo of my great-grandfather but I can't upload it from the article, I did try to no avail.  The photo is one where he was visiting the white house when he was already into his 90's.
> 
> I can only link to the photo, I will get in touch with the woman in the photo to see if she has a hard copy and try to post it at some other time.  But if you want to see it, try the link.  It will be the photo on the left.   Oh and he's pictured with Nixon in one of the pictures.
> 
> http://mrgeorgeblack.org/


----------



## AprilT (May 1, 2017)

OH WOW!  Ken, thanks bunches, I don't know how you were able to copy the pictures from the page, I really appreciate it.    The grand-daughter, in the picture, still lives in town, shes a NC state representative.


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2017)

I love this picture of my grandparents. They were a large influence on my life.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2017)

AprilT said:


> OH WOW!  Ken, thanks bunches, I don't know how you were able to copy the pictures from the page, I really appreciate it.    The grand-daughter, in the picture, still lives in town, shes a NC state representative.



Easy if you know how to print screen and MS paint..


----------



## Pappy (Nov 7, 2017)

This was my wife’s family, all 17 of them. Must have had a lot of cold nights in Oxford, NY. Many have since passed.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 8, 2017)

When we bought this house,  out neighbour gave us a framed photo of the village in the mid 1920's.  The war memorial was erected in 1921.
Note the children who probably wanted to get in on the act!   The village's oldest resident was born around this time.  He still lives independently in the cottage he has lived in for 92 of his 94 years.

My house is The large house on the right of the photo.  Built originally around 1830 and extended in 1896.  The house to the side of it has now been replaced by a modern dwelling. Behind it was a blacksmith's forge.  I still dig up parts of horse harnesses, and other ironware.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2017)

Lately it seems like I reminisce almost everyday. I was looking at this picture a short while ago. It was taken in 1949 . It is my Mom's Parents and her brothers and sisters. There were 6 girls and 5 boys in the family. Sadly only 2 are still with us. My Aunt Rita is 100yrs old now and still doing well.
She is standing behind my Grandfather. My Mom has a heart on her in the picture.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 8, 2017)

My mother and father in law. They were such great people. It’s a good thing Ma loved to cook.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2017)

1957-8 in Paso Robles, CA. Our first apartment as I lived off base. Mother is very pregnant with our first son and the one responsible is sitting on his arse. What can I say.  Three rooms, bathroom, water cooled a/c and furnished...$35.00 month.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 8, 2018)

Updating this thread.....my granddaughter and her beautiful family.

 

My my oldest son and me...1961.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2018)

Pappy, the pic of your daughter didn't load, but after right-clicking on the url and choosing "reload", it did!

Beautiful girl; love the photos.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 8, 2018)

Pappy, 

You have so many wonderful photos and great memories, thanks for sharing!!!

B


----------



## Pappy (Oct 8, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Pappy, the pic of your daughter didn't load, but after right-clicking on the url and choosing "reload", it did!
> 
> Beautiful girl; love the photos.



Actually Rose. That’s my granddaughter. She’s a wonderful young lady.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 8, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> These are my Mom's bunny slippers,way over 85 years old. She said they were allowed to bring them to school on cold winter days and warm them by the pot bellied stove in the classroom. The wooden chain my Grandpa carved,it is all in one piece.He carried a pocket knife and was always carving something. TView attachment 36630View attachment 36631View attachment 36632he dollar bill is the first one my Dad ever earned.He carried it in his wallet until the day he died.



Ruth--the dollar appears to be a silver certificate.


----------

